# Brown Diatom ID and pics



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

Cool! Nice to see the enemy's face, so to speak. Are there any notable observations about one or the other?


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Well it seems that they form a union, that is they are mixed together. The stringy stuff is the Synedra, and the Diploneis seems to mix in it. The diploneis is also the type that wipes away easily and doesnt really attach, whereas the Synedra does attach to plants, wood, etc. I also only have a problem with it in the top 4-6in of the water column, only the area near the lights.


----------



## DanLOman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Nice pics*

brown diatom Synedra!

That is the most annoying problem that i have in my tank.
Grows on the substrates, plants, hardscape, glass!

Any links to combat this specific type of algae?


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

DanLOman said:


> brown diatom Synedra!
> 
> That is the most annoying problem that i have in my tank.
> Grows on the substrates, plants, hardscape, glass!
> ...


i havent gotten rid of it yet, and I have tried just about everything, I seem to have slowed it after changing out my DIY co2 yeast, but its still coming back, just not as strong. I have been dosing excel, manually removing it, WCs, etc. I am just hoping it goes away as others have said. My amanos and otos are eating it, just not fast enough. My otos are so fat they rest on the bulge of their stomachs:icon_eek: It also seems to have a prevelance in water high in silicates, so my next WCs will involve RO water.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

*Synedra - yuck!*

Hello All, 
Thanks for looking 
Any clues on how to stop, and get rid of Synedra. My 55 has a bad case.
I am thinking to much EI.....but I really do not know...do you?
It is making me :angryfire and my tank [email protected]@k like cesspool 




Esox lucius said:


> I was curious about the ID of the brown algae bloom I have been experiencing lately so with the help of a fellow grad student we identified & photographed two diatom genera, just thought this could be good reference for others, and is neat to see the basic structure of the diatoms.
> 
> First what it looks like in the tank
> 
> ...


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

THis is exactly what I just started getting on the moss in my 1 year old 33 gallon tank. I suspect part of the problem is my substrate has a lot of detrious in it. I'm going to try to do a SUPER good vacuuming and some water changes. We'll see what happens. Excell OD didn't seem to have much effect. Even tried some direct applications...


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> THis is exactly what I just started getting on the moss in my 1 year old 33 gallon tank. I suspect part of the problem is my substrate has a lot of detrious in it. I'm going to try to do a SUPER good vacuuming and some water changes. We'll see what happens. Excell OD didn't seem to have much effect. Even tried some direct applications...


Not the best idea. Too good of a vacuuming and your remove too much of the beneficial bacteria. Do a decent vacuum but do not do a "deep clean". Not needed and could very well create a problem later for you with an ammonia spike and all that possibily comes with that (possible dead fish, green water bloom, etc.)


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

^^

If you just want to get the detritus off whatever it's on and into the water column and get it out that way, a turkey baster works wonders too.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> ^^
> 
> If you just want to get the detritus off whatever it's on and into the water column and get it out that way, a turkey baster works wonders too.


I turkey baste (water squirt), and hand "fluff", all my plants RIGHT before water change time. It suspends any loose detritus on the leaves and also uneaten food stuck between leaves that the fish never found. Then before most of it has a chance to settle back down again the WC sucks it all outta there. Blyxa in particular are notorious holders of uneaten food, as are many of the "rosette" growth-style plants. Fluff up your Blyxa with your fingers and see how much junk gets suspended into the water. You'll likely be surprised what's there otherwise rotting away.


----------

